
Adios, Pacific Garbage Patch: This Teenager’s Invention Could Clean It Up - mkobar
http://www.takepart.com/article/2014/06/12/ocean-clean-machine-invented-19-year-old-could-pick-half-pacific-garbage-patch
======
mkobar
now if he can just get the $2MM to try it.

